# Kindle Fire fell into Tub! Help!



## radcompany (Jun 17, 2012)

My Kindle Fell into the Tub!

Pulled it up ASAP. Took off the cover and placed into a plastic bag, which we covered with rice...  

Anyone have any other advice? 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

leave it in the rice for a long time...i know it works on cell phones. let's hope it does for the kindle...yikes. good luck


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Do not take the kindle out of the bag of rice for at least a week.  It is tempting to try to turn it on too soon but the rice can't do it's job if you don't let it sit there for a long time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Let it stay there.  See you in a week....let us know then.

Betsy


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

radcompany said:


> My Kindle Fell into the Tub!
> 
> Pulled it up ASAP. Took off the cover and placed into a plastic bag, which we covered with rice...
> 
> ...


Have to ask because of your phrasing -- you did put the rice INSIDE the bag with the Fire and not just covered the bag with the rice -- right?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Tip, I'm glad you asked that, I was just wondering the same thing....


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

It was also uncooked rice, right?


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

If it still doesn't work I'd contact Amazon. My first Kindle (K2) got crushed by my son after a week. For half the price they replaced it. Then my husband dropped his K3 and cracked the screen. They sent a new one out with no charge. I was totally honest both times. It's worth a shot if the rice doesn't work.


----------



## slkissinger (Jul 29, 2010)

fyi, for future "tub protection"....Quart size ziploc baggies.  fits great.  I take my fire into the hottub all the time with the quart size protector.  Generally I double-bag it--I'm paranoid.  I take it out of the baggies when back in dry conditions; so that condensation when in the baggie doesn't affect it either (long term)


----------



## Tristan Higbee (Jun 16, 2012)

Tip10 said:


> Have to ask because of your phrasing -- you did put the rice INSIDE the bag with the Fire and not just covered the bag with the rice -- right?


Yup, I was wondering the same thing.

Definitely keep us posted on how it turns out and whether the Fire still works.


----------

